
Mobl - A new open source language for mobile devices - stefanobernardi
http://www.mobl-lang.org/
======
lolizbak
Testing it right now, but your best use-case would be to have your OWN site
developed with mobl-lang... Accessing it with a mobile device is pretty
difficult. No mobile version?

------
davidw
I had a go in this space a while ago with Hecl ( <http://www.hecl.org> ) but I
think things, sooner or later, will probably head towards Javascript. Way too
many people know it, and it's already deployed everywhere.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Not to mention that thera are tons[1] of great languages that compiled down to
it, including but not limited to Coffeescript.

[1] [https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/wiki/List-of-
lang...](https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/wiki/List-of-languages-
that-compile-to-JS)

~~~
zefhemel
and mobl

------
MatthewPhillips
I've been playing around with it for a few weeks. It's pretty nice. I
especially like their web services api.

My complaint with it is that the documentation is sparse at this point.
Whether because of that, or because of something else, the language feels
claustrophobic to me, like I'm limited to the standard library.

For example, I'm not sure it's possible (or I never figured out how) to do
things synchronously. Let's say you want to apply some jquery plugin to an
object, but it must be done after the object exists; I'm not sure that's
possible with mobl.

~~~
zefhemel
Documentation is definitely an issue at this point. Although it's expanding.

Not sure what you mean with your synchronous question and the "object that
exists".

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Mobl is control-based. From what I can tell, I can't do arbitrary (javascript)
logic on the DOM unless it is wrapped in a control.

~~~
zefhemel
right, well you can also do that from any piece of logic using the JQuery API,
if you have to: <http://docs.mobl-lang.org/mobl/JQuery>

~~~
MatthewPhillips
That example has the logic being performed from an event callback. How can I
perform logic when a control is created? For example, I want to insert some
html div into the DOM, then instantiate some jquery plugin on the inserted
div. I have tried this and the compiler complained. I'm sure I'm doing it
wrong but the documentation doesn't help. For example

screen root() {

    
    
      header("Title")
    
      $("#div").someplugin();
    

}

Can't do that. I tried to get around this by creating a control, but from what
I can tell controls return html, not objects.

~~~
Zef
Not sure this is the place for it (maybe ask on the google group?) But there's
two ways:

screen root() { mydiv@<div/> script { mydiv.someplugin(); } }

mydiv will be bound to a JQuery object representing the div. You can also just
do this:

screen root() { script { $("#div").someplugin(); } }

So generally your answer is: put it in a script { ... } block.

------
jrnkntl
Another language to learn? What is the problem in using Phonegap to accomplish
the same?

~~~
Zef
Generate your mobile web application using mobl. Then wrap it as a PhoneGap
native app. They're complementary.

~~~
tluyben2
Did anyone try this; seems like a cool option?

~~~
zefhemel
I experimented with it. Works fine. There's an ongoing effort to also wrap the
PhoneGap-specific APIs (such as camera, contacts) as mobl libraries:
<https://github.com/mobl/mobl-lib/tree/master/phonegap>

------
rgbrgb
"syntax similar to Javascript"

I kind of choked when I read that. Why would you ever do such a thing?

------
clojurerocks
Hello. Can you compare this to whats already out there? Meaning PhoneGap
Rhomobile and Appcelarator?

